# Which coach would you choose?



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Which choose would you choose and why? 

It kind of seems that the producers have brought in coaches from different eras of fighting. Thoughts on that?

While I am no mma fighter but at one time while in the Army, I was involved in BJJ and before that, I boxed.

I guess choosing what coach depends on the style of fighting you like best? 

I'd like to hear what you guys think and have to say?!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd choose Xtreme Couture because he's a legend and like him I come from a wrestling background. I do agree that they seem to be from different eras. However, they all have their individual strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd go with Shamrock, he's well rounded, and I love his attitude. Not to mention hes always been one of my favourites


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If I had to go in order of favorites it would be Couture, Warren, Shamrock and Jackson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It all depends on the person, do you pick the coach that can accentuate your strengths or the one who can plug the holes in your game? Greg Jackson's likely the guy to lead a fighter to victory with his game plans but I think he may be the guy who will actually do the least as far as growing as a fighter during there time on the show.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think Jackson is more of a long term coach instead of a several week coach?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

If I was a fighter I would probably pick Jackson or Couture at first thought but after hearing their pitches I would really lean towards Shamrock. When he started talking about him being retired and all his focus being on his fighters it felt like he would be a great couch.

You could also argue that Shamrock is over the hill though, and that a very succesfull modern day trainer like Greg Jackson would be the best choice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So you think Jackson is more of a long term coach instead of a several week coach?


I don't think Jackson makes great fighters I think he helps fighters win fights A lot of his guys came to him as great fighters and many more train day to day elsewhere and then go to him for the pre fight training camps were his strength seems to me to be is getting guys ready to fight somebody using the tools they have but not necessarily teaching new techniques or skills 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think guys like GSP and Jon Jones were already good and he just helped them refine their skills?


----------

